# Do your kids help you in household work?



## iamsandraa (Jun 10, 2018)

Hi all,

I recently came across this article, https://junkit.ca/4-ways-to-involve-your-kids-in-your-junk-removal-process/. And I found it very helpful, so thought of sharing it with all the other moms here.

I am a working lady, and a mother of 2 boys. I have to manage all the work in the house alone because my hubby isn't much of a help. So I think it would be nice if I could get the boys to help me out in the house. The above article gives us some ideas on how to involve the kids in cleaning and junk removal.

I think all of you should try these, so your kids will also understand the value of what you do. It is very important to engage your kids in the household process as well. 
What do you all think? Do your kids help you? How do working moms manage everything? I would really like to know.
Thanks.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 14, 2018)

It's absolutely needed to have children do house work! Read this:
http://usdaycares.com/blogs/reasons-to-let-your-child-complete-chores/


----------



## RoanMtnmidwife (Sep 13, 2018)

YES & as a child/teen we Were required to do all major house & farmwork, too.


----------



## CatherinaM (Feb 10, 2019)

Yes, my daughters do help me with the housework. I'm a single mom, their father is out of the picture so it all comes down to me.

I've teached them the basics of cooking and they can both cook an average meal. Both of them cook at least once a week. Furthermore we take turns in doing the laundry, they keep their own rooms tidy and when I ask them they vacuum clean the living room or go to the supermarket or things like that.


----------

